

Great Moments in Science (if Twitter had Existed) - Schwolop
http://www.theguardian.com/science/brain-flapping/2014/jul/21/famous-science-history-twitter-humour

======
walterbell
> @Schrodinger When's a good time to get my cat?

:) The comments are not bad, either.

